# Hello everybody!!



## kicker06 (Jun 2, 2006)

I wanted to take time to introduce myself. I have been training in the martial arts for 13 years and now I am a 3rd degree black belt. I love to train and teach. If you don't sweat when you train, you didn't train hard enough. I teach children and adults at a school in Rockville, Maryland. I want to continue to teach and train until my body won't let me do it anymore.


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!  Enjoy your stay with us and feel free to ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 2, 2006)

kicker06,

Welcome!

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

welcome to mt1


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT and Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  Which art(s) do you study?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2006)

I see Tang so do and Tae kwon Do do you do WTF or ITF style of TKD and by the way welcome.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Always good to see more female MA'ists.  I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## bydand (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy the forum, I have found some real nice, knowing people involved with MT.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 3, 2006)

Good to have you here 

*just above you in WV 

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kicker06 (Jun 7, 2006)

I study Tae Kwon Do and Tang Soo Do.


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, kicker.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to martial talk. Enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello!  Happy posting and welcome!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome!

John


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kicker!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, kicker!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

